# mdadm отзывы

## serg_dsv

Есть 2 винта SATA по 400 гиг. Хочу загнать их в рейд.

Дистрибутив Gentoo. Делаю по доке

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

с помощью утилиты mdadm

Как насчет стабильности работы потом? Какие возможные граюли в будущем? Стоит ставить? Или может все таки без рейда обойтись?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Стоит. Мне эта штука однажды спасла кучу гигабайт важных данных, и по сей день спасает мои нервные клетки  :Wink: 

----------

## serg_dsv

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> Стоит. Мне эта штука однажды спасла кучу гигабайт важных данных, и по сей день спасает мои нервные клетки 

 

У меня мать Intel S5000VSA со встроеным RAID контролелером. Винты SATA. На диске который шел в комплекте с материнкой есть утилита с помощью которой настраивается рейд. С помощью нее я добавил 2 своих винта в массив и указал что это будет RAID 1. 

После этого запускаюсь с Live CD Gentoo.  Устройства видны как sda и sdb. Но я так понимаю что я должен видеть как одно устройство как к примеру в програмном рейде md. 

При разбивке одного диска автоматом создаются такиеже разделы и на другом. После разбивки диска Начинаю ставить систему. Ставлю все соответствено на разделы диска sda. sdb не трогаю. После копирования файлов монтирую в какой нить каталог разделы диска sdb и он оказывается  пустым.

Где взять доку по этой теме? Или поясните какова в моем случае должна быть последовательность установки и какие я должен вразделы а какие нет?

----------

## ZByte

 *serg_dsv wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Стоит. Мне эта штука однажды спасла кучу гигабайт важных данных, и по сей день спасает мои нервные клетки  
> 
> У меня мать Intel S5000VSA со встроеным RAID контролелером. Винты SATA. На диске который шел в комплекте с материнкой есть утилита с помощью которой настраивается рейд. С помощью нее я добавил 2 своих винта в массив и указал что это будет RAID 1. 
> 
> После этого запускаюсь с Live CD Gentoo.  Устройства видны как sda и sdb. Но я так понимаю что я должен видеть как одно устройство как к примеру в програмном рейде md. 
> ...

 

Просто на матери (как и на 99% других матерей) у тебя не аппаратный, а программный рейд, который к тому же ещё нормально будет работать только под виндой. Под линухом его тоже завести можно, и вроде даже как работать будет.

Но моё мнение такого: программные рейды - зло. Слишком большая вероятность сбоя, что сводит на нет все преимущества от рейда. Да и к тому же простенькая плата аппаратного рейда стоит не таких больших денег, по сравнению с спасёнными нервными клетками   :Cool: 

----------

## ntrl

Да, мать хорошая  :Smile: 

imho мой совет такой - переключить в биосе мамки режим рейд на ahci - это позволит

дергать винты на горячую и включит ncq.  А рейд делать программно, с помощью

mdadm.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

Читай здесь:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86+raid+lvm2-quickinstall.xml

----------

## sfx

 *serg_dsv wrote:*   

>  *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   Стоит. Мне эта штука однажды спасла кучу гигабайт важных данных, и по сей день спасает мои нервные клетки  
> 
> У меня мать Intel S5000VSA со встроеным RAID контролелером. Винты SATA. На диске который шел в комплекте с материнкой есть утилита с помощью которой настраивается рейд. С помощью нее я добавил 2 своих винта в массив и указал что это будет RAID 1. 
> 
> После этого запускаюсь с Live CD Gentoo.  Устройства видны как sda и sdb. Но я так понимаю что я должен видеть как одно устройство как к примеру в програмном рейде md. 
> ...

 

ZByte Прав. Почти все десктопные мамы сейчас не держат аппаратно это дело, и это не рейд, а мммно на палочке. лучше купи отдельный контроллер и радуйся жизни  :Smile:  Правда хорошие решения стоят огого, не по домашнему =)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *sfx wrote:*   

> Почти все десктопные мамы сейчас не держат аппаратно это дело, и это не рейд, а мммно на палочке. лучше купи отдельный контроллер и радуйся жизни  Правда хорошие решения стоят огого, не по домашнему =)

 

К хорошим решениям часто идет софт в RMPках без исходниках, который не заведешь без магии ln -s или чего похуже.

----------

## sa10

 *ntrl wrote:*   

> Да, мать хорошая 
> 
> 

 

Вот уж не соглашусь, сырая она еще.

Для Intel S5000VSA только на прошлой неделе вышли обновления BIOS позволяющие работать нормально с более чем 2 ГБ, я парился три месяца с зависаниями на перезагрузке и глюками  с UDEV и виндой под Xen по той же причине.

----------

